# A tour of drug store blends, stop four: Lane Limited � Captain Black Regular (White)



## Nick S.

*A tour of drug store blends, stop four: Lane Limited - Captain Black Regular (White)*

Lane Limited - Captain Black Regular (White)
From the pouch_ "Rich black cavendish and mellowed burleys, exceptionally mild, delightfully aromatic. Zesty flavorful adventure in pipe smoking." _


















In The Tin/Pouch
This is a ribbon cut mix of light brown to black cavendish and burley tobaccos. It smells wonderful, a true classic pipe tobacco smell of sweet vanilla and maybe a hint of caramel, but the sweetness is the prevailing aroma from this tobacco. Yes, this tobacco is wet so a decent amount of time out of the pouch is necessary if you want a dry smoke. 

The Burn
I smoked this tobacco at several different moisture levels, and I have to say that it performed wall at all levels. It lights easily, though straight from the pouch it takes just a bit more time with the lighter than if it is dried out. In a cob I had no gurgle or moisture issues, and it burned nicely all the way to the bottom. In a briar the moisture did collect in the bowl a bit, but not as much as I expected considering that I gave it no drying time.

The Smoke
This flavor I get from this tobacco is a lot like it smells, sweet vanilla, and a bit of a marshmallow flavor (if that is a flavor). The flavorings were mild and mellow, and I got none of the zestyness that the package hinted at. There is also no tobacco flavor that I could taste, yet that is to be expected with a blend like this. As the bowl progressed the flavoring stayed consistent, and didn't really change. The only way I see this tobacco biting is if someone gets a bit too aggressive on the puffing. Which is a possibility especially if someone new to pipes is smoking it and trying to get more flavor from it. 

The Aroma
This is gives that classic tobacco room note, the smoke smells great and those around you shouldn't balk at the smell at all. 

The Packaging, and Price
Like most drug store blends, this tobacco is available in both a pouch and tub. I purchased mine from www.wvsmokeshop.com and paid $5.29 for a pouch that held 1.5 ounces, which works out to $3.53 an ounce. You can also purchase a 6 pack of pouches for $31.59 which works out to $3.51 an ounce. They also sell a 12 ounce tub for $33.95 which works out to $2.83 per ounce. I am sure it is available at other online retailers, as well as drug stores and some B&Ms, but WV Smoke Shop is one of my preferred online retailers. 

The Bottom Line
This is a pretty decent blend for a drug store blend, nothing spectacular but it is alright. It isn't my favorite Captain Black, but I certainly wouldn't avoid it. It has a nice mild flavor, though I kind of wish the flavor had been a bit stronger, but then again it is really easy to overdo it with the flavorings. This is an aromatic, so those of you who prefer to taste the tobacco you probably won't like this one. However, if you enjoy aromatics, even once and a while, had haven't had this one give it a try. The only downside is that it is kind of on the pricey side, especially for a drug store blend. 

My Other Reviews
A tour of drug store blends, stop one: John Middleton's Carter Hall
A tour of drug store blends, stop two: John Middleton's Prince Albert
A tour of drug store blends, stop three: Pinkerton Tobacco Company - Granger
GL Pease - Lagonda
Peterson - Irish Flake
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Brown Bogie
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Kendal Kentucky
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Bob's Chocolate Flake
McClelland - Bulk #805 Carolina Deluxe
McClelland - Holiday Spirit
Peter Stokkebye - Cube Cut
Peter Stokkebye - Luxury Twist Flake
Rattray's - Black Mallory (aged 12 years)
Lane Limited - Bulk #101 BCA
Lane Limited - Bulk #102 1Q
Dan Tobacco - Blue Note


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

*Re: A tour of drug store blends, stop four: Lane Limited - Captain Black Regular (Whi*

I love Captain Black i recently tried Lane limited from Smoking pipes! I personally like Captain Black better! Anyway that's my issue and i most certainly appreciate your review and thoughts on these tobaccos!


----------



## Nick S.

*Re: A tour of drug store blends, stop four: Lane Limited - Captain Black Regular (Whi*

Which Lane tobacco did you try? Was it 1Q? I really don't care for 1Q, though I do enjoy some BCA every now and again. I have some of the different Captain Black tobaccos that I am going to review, my favoriate has always been the Royal though.


----------



## keen smoke

*Re: A tour of drug store blends, stop four: Lane Limited - Captain Black Regular (Whi*

Though I haven't smoked it in years, this was the first pipe tobacco I ever tried and it was good enough to get me to go deeper into the rabbit hole. For that reason, I'll never knock it. (But that doesn't mean I'll run out to buy/smoke it!)

Thanks for the review, Nick.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

*Re: A tour of drug store blends, stop four: Lane Limited - Captain Black Regular (Whi*

RLP-6 it was suggested to my daughter when she bought me a pipe!
Lane Limited RLP-6 Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com
The woman told her it is just like captain black!


----------



## BrewShooter

*Re: A tour of drug store blends, stop four: Lane Limited - Captain Black Regular (Whi*

Another great review Nick!


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES

*Re: A tour of drug store blends, stop four: Lane Limited - Captain Black Regular (Whi*

I really like CBW and the vanilla-almondy taste is one of the better ones of even the "regular" tobaccos IMO. In fact, I think I might fire this one up after work today.

I also like CB Gold, which is has somewhat of a more muted flavor. Perfect for when I just want something smooth.


----------



## JamesBond007

*Re: A tour of drug store blends, stop four: Lane Limited - Captain Black Regular (Whi*

Another great review! I've tried CBW, only about 1/4 of a bowl now and then, but I just can't find any of the flavor in it, to me it seems to have a chemically taste. Probably because my palate is far from developed.


----------



## karatekyle

*Re: A tour of drug store blends, stop four: Lane Limited - Captain Black Regular (Whi*

This was the first 4 pouches I smoked. Loved this stuff when I started piping.


----------



## Trout Langston

*Re: A tour of drug store blends, stop four: Lane Limited - Captain Black Regular (Whi*

Full disclosure: I manage the Captain Black brand for Lane Limited. But, honestly, I love this stuff and I've smoked it weekly for about twenty years. Even now, when part of my 'job' is to sample everything I can from every possible competitor (you should see my office - it's a pipe smoker's wet dream), I still find myself gravitating back to good old Captain Black, and more often than not Captain Black White.


----------



## karatekyle

*Re: A tour of drug store blends, stop four: Lane Limited - Captain Black Regular (Whi*



Trout Langston said:


> Full disclosure: I manage the Captain Black brand for Lane Limited. But, honestly, I love this stuff and I've smoked it weekly for about twenty years. Even now, when part of my 'job' is to sample everything I can from every possible competitor (you should see my office - it's a pipe smoker's wet dream), I still find myself gravitating back to good old Captain Black, and more often than not Captain Black White.


What a cool job that would be! Keep up the great work, from a former CBW addict!


----------



## HugSeal

*Re: A tour of drug store blends, stop four: Lane Limited - Captain Black Regular (Whi*

Gotto send you some "Greve Hamiltons blandning" and Borkum Riff(even though it seems you have that on the other side of the lake too) some day.
the two tobaccos you can actually get a hold of rather easily in sweden. For 20+USD per 40grams/1.4 oz

Hamiltons isn't that bad. HAven't tried Borkum riff myself. After what I've heard about it I took the decision to stay away from it.


----------



## karatekyle

*Re: A tour of drug store blends, stop four: Lane Limited - Captain Black Regular (Whi*



HugSeal said:


> the two tobaccos you can actually get a hold of rather *easily* in sweden. For *20+USD per 40grams/1.4 oz*


Apparently Sweden's definition of easily is a little different from mine :lol:


----------



## HugSeal

*Re: A tour of drug store blends, stop four: Lane Limited - Captain Black Regular (Whi*



karatekyle said:


> Apparently Sweden's definition of easily is a little different from mine :lol:


Hehe, you can find them and buy them easily. It's earning all that money to afford them that is the problem


----------



## Nick S.

*Re: A tour of drug store blends, stop four: Lane Limited - Captain Black Regular (Whi*



Trout Langston said:


> Full disclosure: I manage the Captain Black brand for Lane Limited. But, honestly, I love this stuff and I've smoked it weekly for about twenty years. Even now, when part of my 'job' is to sample everything I can from every possible competitor (you should see my office - it's a pipe smoker's wet dream), I still find myself gravitating back to good old Captain Black, and more often than not Captain Black White.


When I first started smoking a pipe I smoked a lot of Captain Black Royal, and I still enjoy a pouch of it every so often... I had never had the Gold before, and I certainly like that better than the White... the jury is still out on how it compares to the Royal.


----------

